# Bus queues



## liaconn (9 Sep 2009)

Anyone know what happened to bus queues? I remember years ago we all used to stand in a line (for ages!) and when the bus came, if there was only room for 3 people the first 3 people in the line got on, no arguments. Now we all just mill around the general area of the stop and barrel on in no particular order when the bus arrives. When did our orderly queues cease to exist?


----------



## Firefly (9 Sep 2009)

When the bus drivers stopped stopping exactly at the bus stop but instead stop either before or after it - those queuing lost out


----------



## Caveat (9 Sep 2009)

Firefly said:


> When the bus drivers stopped stopping exactly at the bus stop but instead stop either before or after it - those queuing lost out


 
+1

But as a nation we have always been terrible at queueing* Really is one of my pet hates.  

We could take lessons from the eastern Europeans by the looks of it - have you ever noticed Poles/Lithuanians at the airport departure gates?  the model of discipline and decorum.

*One of the only common words in English to feature 5 vowels in a row.   Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## liaconn (9 Sep 2009)

Caveat said:


> +1
> 
> But as a nation we have always been terrible at queueing* Really is one of my pet hates.
> 
> ...


 
True. We're not as bad as the Spanish though! At least we're vaguely aware that we probably should be queueing, they don't seem to have any concept of that at all.


----------



## Conan (9 Sep 2009)

I blame Michael O'Leary who wont allocate seats unless you pay for the "privilege". Thus everybody mills around the gate in order to be first onto the plane.


----------



## Guest128 (10 Sep 2009)

Queuing is not required its merely social etiquette, how many people actually say something if a person gets in before you on the bus? You cant blame Michael for Irish people's annoying habit of queueing up for 40minutes before the gates open even though all the seats are the same. These people then just proceed to complain about how long they are on the plane before it takes off! Personally I like to hear my name called before making my move...


----------



## liaconn (10 Sep 2009)

I think one of the reasons people want to get on quickly is so that there'll still be room in the overhead bins for their luggage.  I have seen air hostesses have to take luggage from people and store it somewhere else in the plane when the bins are full. Other people end up sitting in one part of the plane with their bags way down the other end, a total nuisance if you suddenly need to get something out of your bag.


----------



## Guest128 (10 Sep 2009)

True, though still not reason enough to stand in line for 40 mins, I think. One would think with Ryanair's one hand luggage policy of a particular size policy the luggage should be evenly distributed throughout the plane.


----------



## viztopia (10 Sep 2009)

i travelled in to Croke park for two games this year from Maynooth. One was for a Dublin game and another was for a Mayo game. There was a world of a difference beteen the 2 ques - for the Dublin game it was a free for all and for the Mayo game there was a nice orderly que. I think this says more for where the people comefrom than anything else!!


----------



## liaconn (10 Sep 2009)

Even more annoying than blatant queue skippers are ones who do it really sneakily, thinking people are so stupid they won't notice. Like those people who hover between two checkout queues in the supermarket until they see which one is moving fastest and then move slightly sideways to join it.


----------



## Caveat (10 Sep 2009)

I used to let it go but I go out of my way to show these people up nowadays by loudly drawing their lack of manners & selfishness to everyone's attention. Unless they look like psychopaths of course.


----------



## Kine (10 Sep 2009)

liaconn said:


> Even more annoying than blatant queue skippers are ones who do it really sneakily, thinking people are so stupid they won't notice. Like those people who hover between two checkout queues in the supermarket until they see which one is moving fastest and then move slightly sideways to join it.


 
Dang, you've gone shopping with me then


----------



## liaconn (10 Sep 2009)

Next time you try that stunt, I'll run you over with my trolley.


----------



## Complainer (26 Sep 2009)

liaconn said:


> I think one of the reasons people want to get on quickly is so that there'll still be room in the overhead bins for their luggage.  I have seen air hostesses have to take luggage from people and store it somewhere else in the plane when the bins are full. Other people end up sitting in one part of the plane with their bags way down the other end, a total nuisance if you suddenly need to get something out of your bag.


The trick is to pop your luggage up in the first available space you see as you walk down the plane. There is no real reason to keep it over your own head. You can always collect it on your way out.


----------



## AgathaC (26 Sep 2009)

liaconn said:


> Even more annoying than blatant queue skippers are ones who do it really sneakily, thinking people are so stupid they won't notice.


 In my local shop there is one queue for a number of tills. The exit from the queue is close to the door. People still pretend not to notice the (sometimes lengthy) queue and walk straight in the door and stand behind someone who is being served. So do they think that say 10 people have chosen to queue for one particular till but they are so lucky that there is another till where there is no queue at all.


----------



## liaconn (28 Sep 2009)

You're not talking about Supervalu in Ballyroan by any chance? People are constantly pulling that stunt and the checkout operators never say a word.


----------



## Purple (28 Sep 2009)

Caveat said:


> I used to let it go but I go out of my way to show these people up nowadays by loudly drawing their lack of manners & selfishness to everyone's attention. Unless they look like psychopaths of course.



That’s because you are turning into a grumpy old man


----------



## Caveat (28 Sep 2009)

I know, I dread to think what's in store for me and everyone around me when I actually _am_ old.


----------



## woodbine (28 Sep 2009)

Someone jumped the queue ahead of me in the bank recently. I got such a shock i thought she had genuinely made a mistake and would turn to me to let me go first when she got to the top. 

(it's a small rural bank so was fairly blatant.) God help me but I'm still surprised when i think about it. People  can be so rude.


----------



## Wiggles (28 Sep 2009)

Complainer said:


> The trick is to pop your luggage up in the first available space you see as you walk down the plane. There is no real reason to keep it over your own head. You can always collect it on your way out.



I was on a flight home a few Friday's back and a flight attendant spotted a guy doing this. The flight attendant took the guy's bag from the over head locker and followed him down the plane and told him that his luggage must be over his head. I was shocked as I noramlly do the same as you and still do.


----------



## AgathaC (28 Sep 2009)

liaconn said:


> You're not talking about Supervalu in Ballyroan by any chance? People are constantly pulling that stunt and the checkout operators never say a word.


 No, this shop is in Co Kildare. They have tried hard to get people to stop queue jumping but it still happens from time to time.


----------

